
Ask HN: Why are submissions critical of Apple being nuked? - realtalk_sp
I&#x27;ve noticed over the past several days that submissions related to Apple and Hey email that are heavily trafficked with lots of engagement are not sticking to the front page. This strikes me as extremely suspicious since this is exactly the sort of topic that usually disproportionately captivates the HN audience with high upvote and comment counts.<p>Example as of 5:32pm PST 06.18.2020: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23568095. This submission should show up on the front page. It doesn&#x27;t. In fact, I can&#x27;t find it amongst the top 60 submissions.<p>@dang Could you offer any explanation here?
======
mtmail
There's two stories about Apple and app store pricing on the homepage right
now, 6 in the top 100 (ok, top 107). If there was a conspiracy and 'nuking' of
the Apple company it's bad executed.

~~~
mtmail
3 hours after my comment the position 3 story on the frontpage is "Apple gave
me the Hey treatment back in 2014"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23569841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23569841)
with 100+ comments. Positions 22,50,88,106 are also about Apple and app store
pricing.

------
chmaynard
I recommend reaching out to the moderators directly (hn@ycombinator.com). I
have found them to be very responsive and helpful.

